# Yo Zuri Bonita



## Aquahollic

What is the general concensus when it comes to rigging a Yo Zuri Bonita? Wire or heavy mono? If I rig one on 300lb mono am I just asking to lose it to a big wahoo?

John


----------



## reelfinatical

Dunno if you've searched the site yet, but here'sa thread or 2 that might help: http://www.fishinginflorida.info/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=35356

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic155220-20-1.aspx


----------



## Aquahollic

Thank you. I did a search but nothing came up. Maybe I typed something in wrong. Oh well. Again, thank you.


----------



## Magic236

Wire works well and seems safer. I have never had a Wahoo's mouth close to the front of a Yozuri, but that is not say it can not happen. I' ve seen Wahoo cut through wire, they can really cut through Mono. I use pretty heavy Sevenstrand.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

<P align=left>







I would rig with 7-strand wire.....</A>


----------



## Aquahollic

That is an awesome photo of that lure.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

The picture was taken by my buddyin the Turks& Caicos after a couple Wahoo had their way with it...I believe they were about 50-60 pds


----------



## flyliner

that picture is photo shopped


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

Took it from Hoppers Myspace


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *flyliner (10/7/2009)*that picture is photo shopped


i have a few that look almost that bad but the bent hooks give it away lol.no way your gonna bend them hooks after 2 fish even on 50w wide gear,what were they using grouper drag?LOL


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

Thats acutally Pats lure, he is just giving me shit!

80w with 30 pds of drag trolling at 15 -18 knots...

and more than 2 fish were caught but from what i remember being told, just 2 that day


----------



## Magic236

I wish I had a Yozuri that beat up!


----------

